# Head Gasket & Timing Set replace



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

I have always thought to myself. At least once in my life I want to rebuild a motor .
Sort of a bucket list .
Well replacing the Head gasket and Timing components on the KA24E involves just about that .
I had to remove the transmition supports and fly wheel cover . losen engin mounts and sub frame . to get the oil pan bolts off.
Just to take off the timing cover . I may have removed the upper motor mount unnecerally 
My motor is pretty well in the air on Jack's connected to the Tranny . 
I can finally start putting the car back together 
Parts were cheap . 
I got a ITM timing set for $100
And an Enginetec complete engine gasket set 
Same price $100. 
Both were $800 parts at the local parts store.

I have never been this deep into a motor before I'm up to My Neck in grease .
I love this motor block Designe . I might go and lap the valves . have to buy a valve spring compressor tool first. 
Any tips are greatly appreciated . and just a reminder crack the Crank Bolt before you take the head off . othewise you will end up filling the cylinders with little blocks of wood and putting the head back on to do it. 

Good Day


----------

